# Win a 4x4!



## CharlieCooper (Aug 13, 2009)

*THE CONTEST HAS NOW ENDED*

The winner was judged on the effort put into their entry and the overall end product. As previously mentioned people were able to e-mail be their entries if they didn't want them seen by others before the end of the contest. The winner is *Piotr* with his AWESOME Mortal Kombat/Cubing video. He's lucky I love that game.

This is the winning video:






I will be doing another contest soon, probably with a white V5. Well done to everyone that entered, it was nice to see your creativity!

Piotr - Please send me your shipping details and I will send the cube 

Charlie

---------------


The cube in question is a well broken in eastsheen with bright stickers from cubesmith. It's a pretty good cube, but I have two that are identical along with several other 4x4s and I don't need it.

If you would like a chance to have this cube, there are several things you can do:

1) Make an interesting and UNIQUE cube video

2) Draw me a nice picture of something cube related (you can do this by hand or on paint/photoshop)

3) Write a poem about cubing

4) Make some cube art

The closing date for this is the 31st August. I will judge entries with some help from some friends on that date (who don't know who they are yet ). If you would like to keep your entries private until the closing date and not post them in this thread, then pm me and I will give you my e-mail address so that you can show me your entry. I will pay for postage and packaging and the cube will be shipped on the 1st September provided all details have been given to me by the winner by that time.

I have some more cubes that I might do this with, if it proves to be a success. Happy creativity!


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 13, 2009)

I may do this if I get my camera back.
Cool!


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

Ah~ 
You're so generous~!

I hope the cube goes to someone deserving. 

EDIT: Does it have to be new?
If not, i submit this:






My friend made this a long time ago, and i posted it on the forum a long time ago as well.
I have many 4x4s myself, and he has but 2 rubiks storebought 4x4s. ):
If this video were to win, id make sure it gets to him.


----------



## Edam (Aug 13, 2009)

Charliecooper, Petrus face
solves bright cubes and won our race 
she's rubbish at giving directions in car's
something something LOOK AT LARS

it's got something about your bright stickered cubes and your petrus'y face.. its about cubing.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 13, 2009)

Edam said:


> Charliecooper, Petrus face
> solves bright cubes and won our race
> she's rubbish at giving directions in car's
> something something LOOK AT LARS
> ...



there's something about an apostrophe in that poem that means i can't yet count it as an entry  also, you didn't mention, my, love, of, commas. other than that, smashing, i love it! 

i was going to obviously ask you to help me pick a winner but now i will have to ask someone else


----------



## Anthony (Aug 13, 2009)

Edam said:


> Charliecooper, Petrus face
> solves bright cubes and won our race
> she's rubbish at giving directions in car's
> something something LOOK AT LARS
> ...



game over. adam won.


----------



## Escher (Aug 13, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> there's something about an apostrophe in that poem that means i can't yet count it as an entry  also, you didn't mention, my, love, of, commas. other than that, smashing, i love it!
> 
> i was going to obviously ask you to help me pick a winner but now i will have to ask someone else



Hey, we're from the UK, of course we love commas, it's like, our thing.


----------



## Edam (Aug 13, 2009)

I knew the apostrophe would come back and get me.. Petrusy just didn't look right. Petrus-y perhaps.

I'll concede if anyone enters, I don't actually want another 4x4. Doesn't, mean, I, won't, come, up, with, any, more, awesome, poems, though.

,


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 13, 2009)

Edam said:


> I knew the apostrophe would come back and get me.. Petrusy just didn't look right. Petrus-y perhaps.
> 
> I'll concede if anyone enters, I don't actually want another 4x4. Doesn't, mean, I, won't, come, up, with, any, more, awesome, poems, though.
> 
> ,



NOPE. wrong correction.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 13, 2009)

L face is Red
F face is blue
Charlie is a Brit
and Joey is too


----------



## Edam (Aug 13, 2009)

oh, i see. 

it's meant to also say passenger seats, but.. it wouldn't have rhymed. snap.

it's one of those things where you have to assume a hidden word. maybe.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> L face is Red
> L face is blue
> Charlie is a Brit
> and Joey is too



owned... i don't know if anyone can beat that.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 13, 2009)

Edam said:


> I knew the apostrophe would come back and get me.. Petrusy just didn't look right. Petrus-y perhaps.
> 
> I'll concede if anyone enters, I don't actually want another 4x4. Doesn't, mean, I, won't, come, up, with, any, more, awesome, poems, though.
> 
> ,



Edam, She means check the plural of "car".


----------



## joey (Aug 13, 2009)

Ooo, Ethan's is good.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

some v-cubes are white
some of them aren't
verdes is awesome
is Mario Laurent?

Yes, that last name does relate to cubing, look it up in the WCA if you don't believe me...

EDIT:

I'll see if I can come up with a better one....

v-cube 6x6 sat on a wall
v-cube 6x6 had a great fall
all verdes' workers
who worked 12-10
couldn't put that cube together again

Still not good, I'll see if I can make one that doesn't suck.

POPing peices falling down, falling down, falling down
POPing pieces falling down, DNF Princess

Just choose the one that gets the highest score?


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 13, 2009)

To solve the 1x1, simply, throw it at the wall.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Aug 13, 2009)

4 of those are mine, normally, i would have 2, but Verdes loves me


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 13, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Better solve a pyraminx,
> or maybe You like the megaminx?



Somehow, I don't think this rhyme has quite the same sound to it. =p


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 13, 2009)

Cube is future, cube is past,
you've got to solve it pretty fast.

You're getting faster, go like hell,
you clearly know the Fridrich well.

You try it harder, practice much,
to break the wr, be a dutch!

You're working on avoiding bloopers,
God, i love you, fellow cubers!


----------



## Escher (Aug 13, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Cube is future, cube is past,
> you've got to solve it pretty fast.
> 
> You're getting faster, go like hell,
> ...



Perge wins, no contest.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 13, 2009)

here's my entry.

i know it's not of good quality, but it was a lot of work, especially in paint
(i drew this from 9 o-clock to 2 am no joke)


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 13, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> here's my entry.
> 
> i know it's not of good quality, but it was a lot of work, especially in paint
> (i drew this from 9 o-clock to 2 am no joke)



even the pictures of yugi?!?!?!?!


----------



## Novriil (Aug 13, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Better solve a pyraminx,
> ...



??  I think it does  pyraMINX and megaMINX rhyme!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 13, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> here's my entry.
> 
> i know it's not of good quality, but it was a lot of work, especially in paint
> (i drew this from 9 o-clock to 2 am no joke)



i like this! i am a sucker for pyraminx... you must know that...  going for my weak spot may well work!


nice work  i love paint pictures


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 13, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > I knew the apostrophe would come back and get me.. Petrusy just didn't look right. Petrus-y perhaps.
> ...


Also I'd say that "Petrusey" would be the more appropriate spelling of a term meaning "Petrus-like" or "pertaining to Petrus".


----------



## Edam (Aug 13, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Cube is future, cube is past,
> you've got to solve it pretty fast.
> 
> You're getting faster, go like hell,
> ...



gosh, that's really good. well done oliver


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 14, 2009)

so, did i win the prize??


----------



## Novriil (Aug 14, 2009)

How long is the comp. running?
I think I can make something better but I need time. And I have to know how much time do I have.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> The closing date for this is the 31st August.



tenchar


----------



## panyan (Aug 14, 2009)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > there's something about an apostrophe in that poem that means i can't yet count it as an entry  also, you didn't mention, my, love, of, commas. other than that, smashing, i love it!
> ...



yes, i completely agree, a well placed comma can give a completely different meaning to a sentence.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 14, 2009)

-.- :fp

Please.. hit me.. With a hammer.. Maybe my brain will start to work then..

Thanks


----------



## Novriil (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah.. I found a place called: VIDDLER! 
Wait. uploading.

Tried to make a funny video. Be sure to watch to the end!

[viddler]http://www.viddler.com/player/e7faace7/[/viddler]


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 14, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Yeah.. I found a place called: VIDDLER!
> Wait. uploading.
> 
> Tried to make a funny video. Be sure to watch to the end!
> ...



i like the video. good tune! nice effort. in my favourites i would say!


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 14, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Also I'd say that "Petrusey" would be the more appropriate spelling of a term meaning "Petrus-like" or "pertaining to Petrus".




I did chuckle. I truly wish my command of English was better. "Pertaining" - fantastic word.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.. I found a place called: VIDDLER!
> ...



YAYYYYYY!!! 

took me like an hour :fp


----------



## Edam (Aug 14, 2009)

The editing is really nice, well paced to the music 
(what's the track?)the images are really good, the tone of it is really nice, the warm oranges. 
what did you edit it with?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 14, 2009)

If I wrote a song, and sang it (badly) while playing guitar, would I get extra special bonus points?


----------



## hillary (Aug 14, 2009)

Commas are so important. My english teacher used to tell this joke to make it clear (I still don't know how to use them properly though):

A panda walks into a café. He orders a sandwich, eats it, then draws a gun and proceeds to fire it at the other patrons.

'Why?' asks the confused, surviving waiter amidst the carnage, as the panda makes towards the exit. The panda produces a badly punctuated wildlife manual and tosses it over his shoulder.

'Well, I'm a panda', he says, at the door. 'Look it up.'

The waiter turns to the relevant entry in the manual and, sure enough, finds an explanation. 'Panda. Large black-and-white bear-like mammal, native to China. Eats, shoots and leaves.'


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 15, 2009)

eats, shoots and leaves. lynne truss is AMAZING. (she wrote a book regarding aforementioned eats, shoots and leaves rules) she is so hilarious, and makes such valid points about grammar. i love her, she is the prescriptive i can only aspire to be.

anyway, YES songs and guitars get mega charlie bonus points, that's amazing. gimmie gimmie now!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 15, 2009)

Charlie. I will write bits of the song over the next day. Video to come!


----------



## piemaster (Aug 15, 2009)

made by making blocks of colors and putting the little pieces together. 

Step 1:http://i25.tinypic.com/2l88egx.jpg

Step 2:http://i25.tinypic.com/2di50eg.jpg

A few days later....

Final product! http://i27.tinypic.com/2rhmesg.jpg

Ta-da! Basically a mosaic, hopefully you'll enjoy it! I shredded it up a little at the end so It looked more like a mosaic, made in mspaint.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 15, 2009)

piemaster said:


> made by making blocks of colors and putting the little pieces together.
> 
> Step 1:http://i25.tinypic.com/2l88egx.jpg
> 
> ...


wow that's so cool! awesome  nice work. i really like it


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, I made a crappy decal of one scrambled face for my laptop, I just need some adhesive paper nao.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 15, 2009)

haha. I just thought out the second part of my movie  How to make a regular cube into a awesome speedcube. Tests! 

Beware.. when I get home then I'll make the first scene. I've already worked it out in my head 

soo part 2 in no time


----------



## Ewks (Aug 15, 2009)

I had the perfect drawing for this but apparently I've lost it somewhere.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 15, 2009)

Wake up in the morning gotta thank God
After 2 and a half weeks, this day will be kinda odd
I see a UPS truck outside my window
New cube can come with my on my trip to Indo
Bring the package upstairs, unwrap it so its bare (thats what she said)
Bolts and screws and washers and corners and edges and anotha, corner
If this cube sucks, I'm going to me a mourner
Hit it up with that Jig-a-Loo,
Turns so smooth, only one thing to do
Double click that icon on my desktop
says JTimer underneath it and there we go it pops up
Going to hit that spacebar button, so I can inspect da scramble
Kinda nervous so before I say brb on AIM i kinda ramble
Hands sweaty, feels like i might lose it
oh wait, forgot to put on my cubing music
RHCP playing on the background
Or maybe Alice in Chains if I'm not too sound
I hear that familiar pop, my fingers start whizzing
WHERES THAT F2L PAIR WHYS IT MISSING?
Oh, It's already in, so i gotta stop hissing
Hell yeah, Favorite OLL, 1.8 seconds
damn that movie sucked, Bend it Like Beckham
Hit the spacebar button again, I'm done
My face glowing, kinda look like the sun
Because I see a new record, plastered on the screen
Do my little dance cause its routine!!

I hope somebody read this.


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 15, 2009)

That sounds really cool, if you attempt a rappy kind of rhythm.


----------



## deco122392 (Aug 15, 2009)

royzabeast that was awsome! and to be honest im enjoying every single one of these posts, im inspierd to write a poem or draw something whenn i get back home from cali (= cant wait to see who the winer is


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 16, 2009)

I was talking with Breandan on MSN about his bad luck on getting an official sub-10 solve. He inspired me to write this short one:

Dear cube God, if you are up, then
give Breandan a GOD damn sub-10!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay. I'm feeling REALLY uncreative, so unless I get some idea for a song (I really can't :/), I'll just sing whatever song Charlie picks, at the end of the comp. 

Hopefully I have some sort of creativity burst soon, though.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope it fits to category 1). 

[youtubehd]XFi2dxhPdfA[/youtubehd]


----------



## Novriil (Aug 16, 2009)

haha nice 
LL skip? 
and I skip steps.. I JUMP!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 16, 2009)

Novriil said:


> LL skip?



Nope. "Only" PLL skip after a 6 moves OLL.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay  Then I saw wrong.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 16, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Okay. I'm feeling REALLY uncreative, so unless I get some idea for a song (I really can't :/), I'll just sing whatever song Charlie picks, at the end of the comp.
> 
> Hopefully I have some sort of creativity burst soon, though.



yes that's a good idea!!! why not think of a song where you can replace a key word in the lyrics with cube related stuff.


----------



## Edam (Aug 16, 2009)

Rappers delight, in full.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. I'm feeling REALLY uncreative, so unless I get some idea for a song (I really can't :/), I'll just sing whatever song Charlie picks, at the end of the comp.
> ...


no need to worry. I thought of 2 songs. Writing in a bit.


----------



## (X) (Aug 16, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Are you a good singer?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

(X) said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


haha. Hell no.
I'm a HORRID singer, which is why I'll win.
People that have fun making fun of themselves, and can appreciate their own faults are generally liked.

I'm probably one of the worst singers you'll ever hear, but I am decent at guitar.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2009)

My first initial lyrics:
Parity of 'Eskimo,' by Damien Rice

I'd suggest watching this while reading the lyrics:






also, this, for a cover.





some of his singing is decent, some of it is really off. :/
This is currently my favorite song, and my lyrics worked out alright.

Original Lyrics:


```
Tiredness fuels empty thoughts
I find myself disposed
Brightness fills empty space
In search of inspiration
Harder now with higher speed
Washing in on top of me
So I look to my eskimo friend
I look to my eskimo friend
I look to my eskimo friend
When I'm down, down, down.

Rain it wets muddy roads
I find myself exposed
Tapping doors, but irritate
In search of destination
Harder now with higher speed
Washing in on top of me
So I look to my eskimo friend
I look to my eskimo friend
I look to my eskimo friend
When I'm down, down, down.

When I'm down, down, down.
When I'm down, down, down.
When I'm down, down, down.
```

My lyrics


```
Crosses yield F2Ls
Long breaks heal finger cells
hi-games is a holy place
(I'm) in search of (cube salvation / a permutation)
Easier now, and with higher speed
I see that post, and I disagree
So I look through the speedsolving threads
I look through the speedsolving threads
I look through the speedsolving threads
When I'm down, down, down.

I'm sitting here, and my cube explodes
My list of algs has been composed
I'm finding out that I fail at Roux
I'm just not fast at performing M2
Easier now, and with higher speed
I see that post, and I disagree
So I look through the speedsolving threads
I look through the speedsolving threads
I look through the speedsolving threads
When I'm down, down, down.

When I'm down, down, down.
When I'm down, down, down.
When I'm down, down, down.
```

tell me what you think!


----------



## Novriil (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice 

Damn I made this video and it's .mov files... I CAN'T EDIT THEM IN WMM! It's forever long so I can't convert them too so much. Any ideas?


----------



## piemaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Give up so I can win.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Nice
> 
> Damn I made this video and it's .mov files... I CAN'T EDIT THEM IN WMM! It's forever long so I can't convert them too so much. Any ideas?


if you really can't edit them, I'd be happy to do so for you, if you tell me exactly what you want.
Once done, you'd have the 4x4 if the entry. I don't even need another 4x4 

Speaking of which, if and when I do win, I'm not taking it. I'm happy with mine.
I'm thinking of a number between 1 and 1000. closest wins it for me.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 18, 2009)

Not new but unique and cube related. 






If you don't get it check out the link in the video description.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 18, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Nice
> ...



How would You do that? With what program???? I would like to do it myself  Or face-to-face but I guess we can't do that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 18, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...


Sony Vegas. Good luck paying for it, but there always is google...


----------



## Novriil (Aug 19, 2009)

damn. I think I'll just use prism and convert them [joke]few hours  [/joke]

okay it's a bit long but I'll cut most of it out


----------



## Novriil (Aug 19, 2009)

So I finished my editing and stuff..
[viddler]http://www.viddler.com/player/3fe6901b/[/viddler]

//damn it's encoding.. wait a bit.


----------



## ber4 (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7ryfqjRTao

I'm not terribly creative, but you gotta give me some props for cool editing!


----------



## jcuber (Aug 24, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. I'm feeling REALLY uncreative, so unless I get some idea for a song (I really can't :/), I'll just sing whatever song Charlie picks, at the end of the comp.
> ...


How about "I'm on a boat" where you replace the word "boat" with "cube"?


----------



## firefox109 (Aug 24, 2009)

Heres my interesting and UNIQUE video that i posted like 2 months ago.


----------

